# Pyp



## koddy28 (May 20, 2013)

Hi all can anyone give me advice on teaching the pyp? Thanks


----------



## irishgirl86 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey are you talking about Adec?


----------



## koddy28 (May 20, 2013)

no its the curriculum some of the schools follow its the primary years programme ive done the internet am just looking to see if any 1st handers out there.


----------



## irishgirl86 (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh right sorry I've seen it
Mentioned a lot bit wasn't sure if it was tied up with public schools or not!


----------



## koddy28 (May 20, 2013)

Don't think public schools r good choice for first school with all stress of moving etc n settling


----------



## irishgirl86 (Apr 21, 2013)

Ye I know what you mean though the salary difference seems to be substantial


----------



## koddy28 (May 20, 2013)

What r they offering per month?


----------



## irishgirl86 (Apr 21, 2013)

It depends on experience which I'd minimum 2 years but for 2 yrs experience I think it's 2750 per month! Furniture
Allowance of 4000 if apt is unfurnished too! What kind of salary are private offering? They don't seem to advertise it!


----------



## irishgirl86 (Apr 21, 2013)

Sorry that's in euro, you'll have to convert


----------



## koddy28 (May 20, 2013)

I'm getting 2300 per mth fully furnished 2 bed all bills pd medical flights and bonus which I think is great for a start


----------



## irishgirl86 (Apr 21, 2013)

Ye that's food! The med insurance and accom are required by law in UAE so they're standard as far as I know! Is yours 2300 euro or pounds? Is it in the city? How did you go about applying?


----------



## koddy28 (May 20, 2013)

It's pounds and I'm well pleased I applied through seek teachers they fab ash and Owen great help


----------



## koddy28 (May 20, 2013)

Yeah I am right in the town


----------

